# Dry, cracked, calloused heels (need I say more?)



## Amethyst (May 20, 2005)

Don't laugh but I bought this cream for feet called "Crack Cream" - it works if you use it every day but I get lazy or else I forget. The heels of my feet are really nasty. Now that its sandal season, I really have to remember to be diligent about using it. I've tried giving myself pedicures, but I much prefer to have it done outside, they do a much better job.

Does anyone else have dry, HARD, cracked heels?

*How does ones heels GET like that anyway?* I wear closed shoes to work the majority of the year.


----------



## Amethyst (May 20, 2005)

I really gotta do something "religiously" because I just noticed today how much worse its getting. And since I workout in barefeet - that doesn't help any (can't wear shoes in the karate studio). I hate having heels ! Plus, I have a tube of cream near my bedside - any closer and it would hit me on the head.

I am addicted to those shaver thingys that remove callouses - what are they called - "credo blades" ?


----------



## Amethyst (May 20, 2005)

Any drug store should sell it - Duane Reade, CVS, Walgreens, etc. I've even seen it in the pharmacy section of the supermarket.

Funny name for a foot cream though.


----------



## monniej (May 20, 2005)

Try good, old fashioned petroleum jelly and footies with a cotton and nylon blend. do this every night until you see improvement. don't pumice too much, it can create calluses.

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Don't laugh but I bought this cream for feet called "Crack Cream" - it works if you use it every day but I get lazy or else I forget. The heels of my feet are really nasty. Now that its sandal season, I really have to remember to be diligent about using it. I've tried giving myself pedicures, but I much prefer to have it done outside, they do a much better job.
Does anyone else have dry, HARD, cracked heels?

*How does ones heels GET like that anyway?* I wear closed shoes to work the majority of the year.


----------



## monniej (May 20, 2005)

that could be part of your problem. too much cutting and grinding of the skin on your feet will cause calluses. a calluses is created to try to protect exposed or weakened areas of the skin. throw those blades away!

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* I really gotta do something "religiously" because I just noticed today how much worse its getting. And since I workout in barefeet - that doesn't help any (can't wear shoes in the karate studio). I hate having heels ! Plus, I have a tube of cream near my bedside - any closer and it would hit me on the head. 
I am addicted to those shaver thingys that remove callouses - what are they called - "credo blades" ?


----------



## llclj (May 20, 2005)

I have decided that ANY cream will work IF you use it at least once a day - EVERY day.

This has been how I have finally seen some improvement. I put cream on after a shower and wear socks around the house until leaving for work. Same thing at night when I remember. For the first time in memory, my feet are presentable.

Lori


----------



## nydoll23 (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *llclj* I have decided that ANY cream will work IF you use it at least once a day - EVERY day. 
This has been how I have finally seen some improvement. I put cream on after a shower and wear socks around the house until leaving for work. Same thing at night when I remember. For the first time in memory, my feet are presentable.

Lori

Hey Lori welcome to MUT!


----------



## monniej (May 21, 2005)

today i heard about a product from Lamasil that addresses the cracked skin on your feet.

Originally Posted by *charms23* Thanks for starting this thread! I have dry, cracked feet (not just my heels) and I'm also hoping to get rid of it so my feet can be sandal ready. Where did you buy your Crack Cream? I would like to get that too if it really works.


----------



## Amethyst (May 24, 2005)

Then I must get myself some thicker socks because I tried doing that (putting on lotion and then putting on socks) well the lotion seeped through the socks and I have wood floors and so I went flying on my ass









LOL.

I think you have to be diligent about this otherwise like I said - it doesn't work.


----------



## llclj (May 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Then I must get myself some thicker socks because I tried doing that (putting on lotion and then putting on socks) well the lotion seeped through the socks and I have wood floors and so I went flying on my ass









LOL.

I think you have to be diligent about this otherwise like I said - it doesn't work.





Ouch! absolutely - have to be diligent. I have noticed when I skip a couple of days I am right back to scary looking heels.


----------



## destiny (May 24, 2005)

the problem with pure petroleum jelly is that it is not really moisturizing. It seals your skin so that it doesn't loose any moisture. Kind of what olive oil does too. So when you apply it at night wearing socks, your feet may feel soft or more like slippery/greasy the next day, but the moment the jelly wears off, or you don't apply it for a couple of days, you are back to cracked/dry feet. A really rich, moisturizing cream would work much better. Shea butter, cocoa butter, even vaseline's advanced healing or nivea cream are really good.

But I def. recommend the whole socks and cream thing over night! works wonders!


----------



## Leadfoot (May 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* I really gotta do something "religiously" because I just noticed today how much worse its getting. And since I workout in barefeet - that doesn't help any (can't wear shoes in the karate studio). I hate having heels ! Yes, walking around in bare feet doesn't help, but it doesn't look like you have a choice.
Here's what I do daily, and my feet are always very soft.

1. Scrub the bottom of the feet with a soft brush while showering.

2. After showering, use either a pumice stone or a foot file (my preference) on the areas that are dry and/or rough or tend to get dry and/or rough.

3. Use a good moisturizer. Creative's Solar Butter is great. I got a sample of their Cucumber Heel Therapy Hydrating Cream and now I'm hooked on that stuff.


----------



## minivanmom (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a hideous time with my heels. Here is what worked for me. Every night I rub some oil (jojoba, grapeseed, almond) on my feet and cover with socks. Seems to do a better job of moisturizing than the otc ones with lots of ingredients!

Donna


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 6, 2006)

I have tried that Crack Cream and hated it. Is it Zims Crack Cream? Something that works really well is Flexitol Heel Balm. You can put it on and then put socks on so it doesn't get over everything. I use it at nite. You can find it at your local drugstore.

Funny story about the Zims Crack Cream tho...I had just started going out with this guy and he saw that on my dresser and started laughing hysterically. He wanted to know if it was for my butt crack? He was serious...hahaha. I laugh so hard every time I think of that now.


----------



## Nafia (Mar 6, 2006)

hello to you all I am a nail tech as well i be the best result is the following you can use a 100 grit nail file dry across your foot if it is not irritated and that will talk of the excess skin with out promoting more skin growth on the bottom of your feet then ii say soak your feet to clean and relax them. i usually use lavender or eucalyptus after that i usually do the following use a product call soft feet ( you can obtain it sally now) put directly on the bottom of your feet and the cracked potion add soak and go i use soft feet daily after my shower. hope that this help also creative has a product call cucumber heal therapy.


----------



## nlee22 (Mar 7, 2006)

I swear by Wei East china herbal hand and body perfection. I used to have really dry heals that cracked but after using wei east for quite some time no more crack heels! Even if i forget to put it on for a week my heels still feel smooth!


----------



## SydneyH (Apr 16, 2006)

*For some reason I only suffer a 'cracked heel' syndrome on my left foot, but I am using Curel lotion at night which is helping. I am tempted to give the Joan Rivers product a try from QVC.*

*Item Number *A69514

*Joan Rivers Absolutely Magic Deluxe Foot Cream 16 oz.*

*Retail Value *$60.00

*QVC Price *$29.50

*Introductory Price *$26.93

*Shipping and Handling *$4.72

*Save!* Buy two or more and save on S &amp; H. Click here for details.

Turn your feet barefoot-worthy. Absolutely Magic Deluxe Foot Cream from Joan Rivers® Beauty helps relieve cracked or chapped skin while providing temporary protection against wind and cold weather damage. Soothe, smooth, and restore your feet morning and night to keep your tootsies touchable and fresh.

Net weight 16 oz.

Made in USA.


----------



## SydneyH (Apr 16, 2006)

*I seem to only suffer this heel syndrome on my left foot. Curel (which is on sale at BJ's) works pretty well. I was considering a product from QVC from Joan Rivers specifically for cracked skin, see **www.qvc.com**, item #A69514.*


----------



## Angie2006 (Apr 16, 2006)

I bought a Conair foot spa and some of the Foot Spa products at walmart...I think I got a soak, salt/peppermint scrub and a lotion. I rarely use it due to time restrains but it sure makes a BIG difference when I do. I also learned to keep a pumic stone in the shower. At the very end of the shower, when the hot water has had time to soften the skin, I quickly run the stone over my entire foot. It's quick and simple to do and if you do it every single time it makes a real difference. Also...putting on the moisturizer as soon as you towel off...THAT is the key! Moisturizer doesn't really ADD moisture, it's meant to seal in what you already have...if you wait until you are past the dewey stage...you are defeating the purpose.


----------



## daizy (Apr 17, 2006)

I had the same problem with my heels untill I read somewhere that it can be a sign of a type of athlete's foot. She said to just buy a fungal foot cream and start rubbing it into your heels.I didnt expect it to work but Ive tried everything else so what the heck.I swear it was almost like a miracle.I used it every day for probavly a week[after I first buffed my heels] and the dry cracked heels didnt come back. Usually after buffing my heels itsback in a few days. Now I still use the $2 cream 1or 2x a week and maybe buff just a little every coupe of weeks and thats it. My heels are fine. I wish I could remember what forum I read that on so I could thank her.You might want to try it. I'm glad I did.


----------



## ArbonQueen (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey...we have this picture ....

re9 body set on someones foot for 2 weeks.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...rbonnefeet.jpg







Just thought I would share.

Ann Phelps


----------



## misholly (Apr 18, 2006)

I tried that Crack Cream years ago. It didn't do much for me and as I remember I really hated the smell. I think "True Blue Spa Heel of Approval Cracked Heel Treatment" from Bath &amp; Body Works is great though. It's my favorite these days. It has glycolic acid and shea butter in it.


----------



## melmcc (Apr 25, 2006)

Yep, me.


----------



## melmcc (Apr 25, 2006)

Yep, me


----------

